# Left4Dead 2 (360) : £15!



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Great price for L4D 2!

http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/games/xbox-360-left-4-dead-2/8:486321/


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2009)

good spot.  I am under a games embargo in case I buy anything that turns up at xmas but I have forwarded this to the relevant parties.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL! Same me!


----------



## dylans (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done.That's my kid nearly sorted then. Yeah I know it's an 18 and he's only 11 but he's a zombie nut and  ate up Res 4 and 5 .  He played the demo of this a couple of weeks ago and hasn't shut up about it since.  

Now anyone know  where I can get cheap Lego?


----------



## treelover (Nov 29, 2009)

Imo, no one under 16 should be playing L4D, its brutal in the extreme and features visceral dismemberment.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

treelover said:


> Imo, no one under 16 should be playing L4D, *its brutal in the extreme and features visceral dismemberment.*



So does Tom and Jerry.


----------



## dylans (Nov 30, 2009)

treelover said:


> Imo, no one under 16 should be playing L4D, its brutal in the extreme and features visceral dismemberment.



My rule with my kid is to ask him. Radical huh?

 He's sorted enough to judge for himself what he finds disturbing and what he finds fantastical. He knows the games he likes and games he doesn't.

By this rule he doesn't play games that involve imitations of real violence such as GTA or hitman etc but is fine with fantastical imagery such as killing monsters etc. 

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

Apparently the 15 quid thing was a glitch and Tesco have changed the price and canceled all orders at that price. Bastards.


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently the 15 quid thing was a glitch and Tesco have changed the price and canceled all orders at that price. Bastards.



Muddyfunsters.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> Muddyfunsters.



Yeah. I'm believing it was done on purpose to virally generate interest just so I can hate Tesco more.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently the 15 quid thing was a glitch and Tesco have changed the price and canceled all orders at that price. Bastards.


...... if they advertise it at a price they have to sell it at that....

report it to the OFT.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 1, 2009)

sim667 said:


> ...... i*f they advertise it at a price they have to sell it at that....*
> 
> report it to the OFT.



No they don't.
In law the advertised price is "an invitation to treat."


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> No they don't.
> In law the advertised price is "an invitation to treat."



I know in shops its the case that if the shelf price is wrong and it comes up with a different price they are meant to sell it to you at that price.....

It happened in one of the shops i worked in, and we were told it was a legal requirment by the area manager after the customer kicked up a stink about it..... I have also successfully purchased things at a lower price than they should be using exactly the same reasoning.....

If you've paid on the site the sale is made, they cant then turn around and say, 'it was mispriced' and refuse the sale, unless there has been a change in the law (granted i havent worked in a shop since i was 18).

Shops do stuff like this all the time, i had a problem when the apple returns policy actually contravened UK law on the sale of goods not fit for purpose or considered a lemon


----------

